
Show HN: Headless Chrome as-a-service - mrskitch
https://github.com/joelgriffith/browserless
======
donaltroddyn
Hey, this is very impressive. In the past we've run full Chrome in Docker
containers, and are now experimenting with running Chrome Headless in Lambda,
for economic and concurrency reasons.

How do you stream the running Chrome to the iframe - that's very cool?

------
mrskitch
Would love to talk more about this if folks are curious and why I made the
decisions I did, just drop a comment and I'll happily discuss.

